# SOPHIE 5yr old Turkish Angora cat



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Sophie is coming up 5yrs old and her owner sadly passed away, but left Sophie on her own looking for a forever home. Sophie is a horror with other cats so will need to be an only cat and, as she is used to being an indoor cat  we feel that it is best if she remains an indoor cat. She will need a home where someone doesnt mind grooming her long coat from time to time. Her picture doesnt do her justice, and we believe she is a pedigree Turkish Angora. Sophie is being fostered in Ammanford at the moment & can be viewed there. If you would like to offer Sophie a loving home, please call 0845 475 5958 or email: [email protected] We rehome all over the UK and always carry out a home check before rehoming any animal.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is beautiful but can i ask why you think she is a turkish angora.
i know shes a rescue and hope she finds her loving home soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Really pretty girl!


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

The people who handed her over told us she was a pedigree Turkish Angora.
We are trying to get better photos, but she is a terrible wriggler !!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow she is pretty, hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## animal rescue cymru (Nov 18, 2012)

Sophie has now been rehomed


----------

